# Sticky  Welcome to the New "ArcheryTalk Video and Media" Forum!



## VS-Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to the ArcheryTalk Video Forum

The ArcheryTalk team is aiming to produce new video content each week for our *YouTube Channel* and figured we needed to create a place to share it on the forum.

Instead of creating a new forum exclusively for our video, we thought it would be even better to have a place for all of us to share archery videos. 

Whether you are posting your personally produced video or a clip you found on YouTube that you wanted to share with the rest of us, this is the place to do it.

The only thing we ask is to keep it archery related and keep it clean.

For Archery Hunting Specific video content please share it in the Hunting Video and Media Subforum. 

-AT Admin Team


----------



## Jimmyholbrook19 (Aug 18, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

How do you post YouTube videos to play with in the Forum page? I tried to do it the old way with the brackets with yt inside but it didn't work.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Testing to see.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes, it does... copy the url after the = sign in youtube then include it in the bbcode brackets, like this (but without the spaces) [ yt]5973v7EGT7Y[ /yt]


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

allenreedy2438 said:


> Come on just let me sell my stuff quit being a communist like Hillary


with comments like that no wonder AT won't let you sale on here.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spamming rarely pays off... :zip:


----------



## xX-RHINO-Xx (Feb 27, 2017)

lol ..... Do not recall seen video like this before !


----------



## timrafferty17 (Apr 9, 2020)

IGluIt4U said:


> Testing to see.....


Omg lmao .. needed that laugh !! Ty sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtAndRocks (Oct 15, 2020)

Getting back into archery after 10 yrs. All of the content and especially the videos are super helpful.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting


----------

